# looking for grazing in dursley, glos



## emmy05 (1 May 2015)

Please, if anyone has any grazing, and/or stables, could you contact me on my email address

Ppastevens@aol.com

I would be really grateful if you got in touch with me, thanks so much


----------



## emmy05 (2 May 2015)

sorry, or feel free to reply to me here, we have a shetland, and a pony, thankyou  x


----------



## emmy05 (10 May 2015)

still looking, many thanks xx


----------



## Starzaan (10 May 2015)

Newbrook Farm in Uley


----------



## Bertolie (15 May 2015)

I think Newbrook Farm has a waiting list at the moment, though I can highly recommend it. It's run by some lovely friends of mine


----------



## Randonneuse (18 May 2015)

Newbrook farm


----------



## miss_c (18 May 2015)

I have a feeling Newbrook Farm is where Fanfare went when I sold her...


----------



## emmy05 (20 May 2015)

thanks people, there is a waiting list yes, even rang cam parish and all they have is one plot up by the golf course, not really ideal though


----------



## Bertolie (12 July 2015)

If you are still looking, I know of a yard just outside Dursley that has spaces coming up soon. DIY yard, stables and individual/pairs turnout.


----------

